# Wo kann ich mein Rahmen registrieren lassen



## mr320 (4. Februar 2007)

mal so ne frage am rande. wo kann ich meinen rahmen registrieren lassen? finde bei bike action keine möglichkeit sondern nur unter bikes.com .


----------



## soederbohm (4. Februar 2007)

Eigentlich sollte bei Deinem Rahmen eine Postkarte dabeisein, die Du zur Registrierung an Rocky schicken kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. Februar 2007)

Habt Ihr denn alle Eure Bikes registrieren lassen?


----------



## Xexano (4. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Habt Ihr denn alle Eure Bikes registrieren lassen?



Öööh... hat das nicht bei mir der Händler das schon gemacht? Wo kann man das Überprüfen?


----------



## @ndy (5. Februar 2007)

Auf der RM Homepage kann man das online machen....

http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2006/slayer/index.aspx

Da ist ja "find a dealer" und darunter "register your rocky"

Habe ich schon so gemacht


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2007)

Bringt das denn Vorteile für mich?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Bringt das denn Vorteile für mich?



Nein.
Die Registrierung ist in D unnötig.


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2007)

Ich habe es mir fast gedacht, als ich mir das mal angeschaut habe. Ein Probeabo der MountainBike wollte ich nämlich nicht haben...


----------

